# Girl GR's...



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

For those of you with girls... are your girls quite dark coloured down *there* if-you-will??


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Both of mine are not any darker "down there" than anyplace else.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

really? I'll have to take a pic and see if she looks normal to everyone. Of course, it's a bit more difficult now that she has all her hair. But we were at the dog park a couple of weeks ago and I was mentioning her upcoming heat, and the lady said that she must be close b/c she's so reddish there... so I got curious if she was normal.

We *think* she may have begun her heat a day or two ago... no blood yet, but a definite smell... so it may not be the best time to gauge her normalcy lol!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

The hair around my girls' vulvas is darker and redder than the hair on their bellies. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's Daisy, in all her glory  Sorry she's such a mess, this was just after her ACL surgery last January....


----------



## daft007 (Apr 26, 2007)

Mines 6 months and isn't red at all.

Sorry to hi-jack your thread but at what age do they start going into heat?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ruthie's "lady parts" are darker - but she can't reach them to clean them herself. That reddish color can be indicative of yeast growth.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys... yup I mean the area around her vulva... it's definitely redder than her belly. 

Sunshine Goldens... is there something that can be done/used if it is a yeast growth? I notice that sometimes she gets a reddish colour around her vulva, and going up her belly a bit which seems to rub off to an extent... so perhaps it is yeast growth. Is this kinda normal... or a problem?

Jo Ellen... yikes! Poor Daisy's leg looks at an ackward angle... did they fuse it to her body?? Poor girl! But I can definitely see how she's a bit darker near her vulva.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Please excuse these pictures :uhoh:... but I really want you to understand what I'm talking about...

Does this look normal?









Close up...









Does it look like a yeast infection? Should I be doing something??


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

She very well may be just starting her heat. She is very red and looks wet. They start with a clear liquid, then change over to blood after several days. How old is she? I've only had 1 go into heat and that was Abby a little over a year ago so I'm certainly not an expert.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, no that's just the way she was laying. Her leg wasn't completely healed so maybe she was holding it closer to her body than she normally would. 

That looks just like Daisy, by the way, and Daisy has never been in heat.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks to me like she is in heat....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> She very well may be just starting her heat. She is very red and looks wet. They start with a clear liquid, then change over to blood after several days. How old is she? I've only had 1 go into heat and that was Abby a little over a year ago so I'm certainly not an expert.


Buffy & Abby's Mom... we were wondering that the other day as well... about the possiblity of her starting her heat. Her vulva looked a bit bigger and I noticed a smell. But tonight it looks small to me again, and I don't notice a strong smell. However, I will say she's always been this "reddish" around her vulva.

Telesmith1... thanks for the input... as I know you breed. So far we have not seen any blood. She's just over 10 months old, and her breeder said that her bitches usually don't go into heat before 10 months... so it seems that she's right about the right age. It's so hard to know for sure until you see the blood.

So... it doesn't look like a yeast infection then?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Daisy again, she's definitely not in heat. Just for the sake of comparison. Can't believe we're posting pics like this !! LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Jo Ellen... and I know what you mean... it just feels a bit wrong to post these pics... but I wanna make sure my girl is normal... and I'm not missing some problem that I need to take care of ya know?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you posted this, I've been wondering the same thing!!


----------

